# Some People Need to Stay Away from Animals



## SkyWarrior (May 16, 2015)

This is a rant -- not at you or anyone on this list.  I just adopted a lovely llama 7 month old baby from a woman who had rescued her from a person who got her in a trade.  It appears the trader is a bit off their rocker and threatens to shoot anything that "drives them crazy."  The woman who rescued the llama has also rescued a mini horse.  I can't say for certain, but the trader person abused the mini horse and probably tried to do so to the llama, but llamas don't normally come to you and you have to train them.  So, the baby llama is pretty typical for a baby llama.  She is curious, sweet, and if I catch her, I can give her a good neck rub and head scratch and she loves it.

My DH says people like the trader are abusive because they need to feel big about dominating over an animal.  I feel angry and confused because all I see is a lovely, goofy kid that needs a little patience who will end up being a terrific guardian llama, pack llama, and maybe a momma llama someday.  I mean, sheesh, the girl is just barely weaned.  And from her behavior, I can guess she's been bottle fed because she looked expectantly when I was bottle feeding the goat bottle babies.

So I'm just ranting.   I know people can be stupid and cruel some days, but really?  I'm so glad the rescuer woman took her and I'm glad I stumbled on the ad.  Now, I have a second llama and she has plenty goats to watch. And if we get Sid's teeth sorted out, she'll have a buddy for a while who will show her the ropes.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 16, 2015)

Glad you are able to give her a good home where she will be safe and well cared for!


----------

